# Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3- Sự Lựa Chọn Cho Giới Trẻ



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (8/1/19)

Với thiết kế gấp 3 tiện lợi, hiện đại kết hợp sự êm ái, thoải mái và giá cả hợp lý, nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 đã nhanh chóng nhận được sự yêu thích của đa số giới trẻ - những người của thời đại công nghệ hóa 4.0​​Tại các đô thị lớn như Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội hiện có một lượng lớn các bạn trẻ đang sống và làm việc. Do đặc thù của độ tuổi và lối sống công nghiệp chính vì vậy các điều kiện chăm sóc cuộc sống có nhiều bất cập. Không kể hầu hết các bạn đều thuê những phòng trọ nhỏ hay căn hộ chung cư sử dụng chung chứ không có nhà cố định. Việc chăm sóc giấc ngủ cũng phần nào không được coi trọng, vì đơn giản nếu mua một tấm nệm cồng kềnh như nệm cao su thiên nhiên hay nệm lò xo là quá lãng phí và chiếm hết diện tích. Và một sản phẩm đã ra đời rất phù hợp cho bạn trong điều kiện như vậy. Chính là Nệm Cao Su Nhân Tạo Gấp 3- Sự Lựa Chọn Cho Giới Trẻ. Vậy đặc điểm nào của loại nệm này phù hợp với bạn.​​*1. Chất liệu có tính năng ưu việt:*​Chất liệu của nệm cao su nhân tạo sẽ giúp bạn có được những giấc ngủ êm ái qua đó bạn có một sức khỏe tốt cho ngày làm việc hôm sau. Chẳng hạn như, nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA được sản xuất theo công nghệ cải tiến hiện đại với độ êm vượt trội, nâng đỡ tuyệt đối. Đặc biệt nệm được thiết kế độc đáo với:​​_



_
_Lõi nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA với thiết kế các lỗ thoáng khí_
​Lõi nệm: Cao su nhân tạo: Nguyên liệu được nhập khẩu 100% với tỷ trọng cao, đàn hồi tuyệt đối, nâng đỡ và hỗ trợ bền lâu, không gây lún, trũng sau một gian sử dụng, an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.​​_



_
_Áo nệm TATANA với công nghệ vải 4D spacer thoáng mát_
​Áo nệm: Tạo nên sự khác biệt khi được bao bọc bởi lớp áo nệm sử dụng vải 4D Spacer độc đáo với công nghệ thế hệ mới được thiết kế thông minh với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa mang đến sự thoải mái thoáng mát vào ngày hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông. Lớp áo nệm bên trong được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác mềm mịn và êm ái khi nằm.​​*2. Độ bền vượt trội:*​Loại nệm này có độ bền cao trên 10 năm sử dụng nên sẽ rất là tiết kiệm chi phí đối với những bạn lo ngại về vấn đề độ bền.​​*3. Mẫu mã đa dạng:*​Nệm cao su nhân tạo với thiết kế hiện đại theo kiểu nệm gấp 3 tấm giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng trong việc sử dụng, vận chuyển, cất giữ. Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể biến thành một nghế đọc sách hay sofa tiếp khách.​​Trọng lượng của nệm cũng rất nhẹ so với nệm cao su thiên nhiên cho nên trong quá trình sử dụng hay vận chuyển sẽ không quá vất vả.​​*4. An toàn cho người sử dụng:*​Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 vô trùng tuyệt đối sẽ đảm bảo sức khỏe của bạn một cách tốt nhất.​​Trên bề mặt nệm có các lỗ thông hơi giúp tạo cảm giác thoáng mát khi sử dụng.​​*5. Giá cả bình dân:*​Với mức giá từ 3-8 triệu đồng thì bạn có thể sở hữu được tấm nệm trong cả mấy năm, chưa kể bảo hành lên đến 10 năm, thì đây quả là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời phải không nào.​​Vậy thì cao su nhân tạo gấp 3 nào vừa chất lượng mà lại có giá cả hợp lý? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu nơi mua nệm ngay nào!!!​​Hy vọng qua bài viết này bạn sẽ có thêm sự lựa chọn cũng như nơi mua nệm lý tưởng cho bản thân khi mua nệm bạn nhé!!!​​TATANA​


----------

